# how would i know if i am blacklisted or not ?



## Fahier (Nov 3, 2009)

Dear all,

am here to have an answer to this. which is really disturbing me,


i used to work for a real estate agency and as you know after crisis i left the country coz i couldnt manage to stay with no income!

now i am planning to return and clear all my banks issues as in credit cards

would anyone tell me how will i make sure that i wont be stopped in airport ?
how will i make sure that i am not on the blacklist ?

pls help 

Thanks


----------

